# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  si valle?

## studente22

sa te cuditeshem jemi ne njerezit?
bejme te pamunduren per te plotesuar endrrat dhe deshirat tona dhe kur gjithcka behet realitet hidhemi shpejt te endrra tjeter.nuk ka rendesi sa energji harxhuam per te plotesuar nje enderr, e leme menjehere mbas dhe nxitojme te tjetra.ndonjehere kam frike se se ne te veretet ne nuk dime sec duam, mendojme per me te miren, shpresojme te behet me e mira, luftojme me te gjithe fuqite e shpirtit per te dhe pastaj lodhemi ta jetojme.pose valle ndodh kjo?pse ne nxitojme kaq shume?gjithcka qe jetojme ne njefare menyre eeshte pasardhese e vendimeve dhe veprimeve tona. pse pastaj leme gjithcka ne pluhrin e harreses pa kthyer koken pas?si valle ja bejme kete vetes tone?

----------


## studente22

pse lodhemi kaq shpejt me veten tone?pse nuk mund te shijome frytet e besimit, e durimit tone?ne fund do ngelemi vetem. do na braktisin dhe endrrat, do lodhen dhe ato me.dhe atehere cdo na mbetet?vetem kujtimet se sa luftuam per ti plotesuar deshirat tona por ansje kujtim i momentit si u ndiem me to, si reaguam kur jetuam endrren tone.
sepse ne te vertete nuk i jetojme endrrat, ne thjesht perpiqemi per te arritur realizimin e tyre.
mos valle keshtu ehste jeta dhe sjemi ne fajtor?jeta rend dhe ne rendim pas saj, si rendim pas te gjitha endrrave tona?

----------

